# building a Gentoo Router

## ens_leader

I want to build a 4 (or more) port router. Can someone recommend a motherboard with a lot of PCI slots thats best compatible with Gentoo Linux? Something minimalistic and cheap?

----------

## Dagger

hmm... why motherboard??

http://www.intel.com/network/connectivity/products/pro1000pt_quad_server_adapter.htm

this is GOOD network card, but you can get similar solutions from other (cheaper) manufacturers.

----------

## John R. Graham

What you want isAny old PC.

Two garden-variety network cards.

A 4-port hub (or more, if you like:  go crazy).

The Gentoo Home Router Guide.No need for lots of PCI slots unless you've thinking of other uses.  Keep in mind that many of the stand-alone home routers out there run Linux on very small processors.  Almost any sort of old PC is going to blow the doors off those.   :Wink: 

Dagger, betcha that thing costs more than some motherboards.   :Confused: 

- John

----------

